# what is the best of laser level?



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

welcome to the forum.. I use a LASERMARK


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

My eyes have laser perfection so I don't need a laser level.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> My eyes have laser perfection so I don't need a laser level.


He is a new member and might not understand your "super powers"


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a David White laser level that I loved, when the rare occasion came up to go and get it out of the van. Dropped it one day though about 5' and it's never worked again. Never really had a need to get another one.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

*Boeing YAL-1 Airborne Laser*


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I wonder if the pilots hair stands on end when that thing fires.

construction lasers

We will be bringing on Pacific lasers and Leica soon.

JJ


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

electricalwork said:


> what brand name of laser level do you like the best?


 Hilti - great warrantee on great product. The sales people work the warrantee, so in some cases will extend it well past two years or repair and calibration.

David White would be next - however they have one flaw in their line lazer which priced well - it lacks a pendulum lock and there is a tiny set of wires that fatique and open...


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

To my knowledge Hilti private labels the Leica Geosystems laser systems. I have recently heard they are, or did, buy an optics company out of Germany and that may be changing soon.

JJ


----------



## Thomas_best (Oct 18, 2009)

From what i have seen, the hilti beacon laser is what everyone is using for a rotory laser, while for point and straight line lasers (self leveling) all the steel stud framers are using the dewalt ones.


----------

